# Tower Defense Spiel in Java



## caphunter (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin nach kurzem Suchens auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ich arbeite derzeit mit diesem Buch (Klick)

Mein Ziel ist es ein Tower Defense zu programmieren.

Geplante Klassen:

-LowCreep
-MidCreep
-HighCreep
-BossCreep

-Türme
 +CannonTower -> mit 2 Upgrades (sowohl in der Stärke als auch in der Grafik)
 +RocketTower -> mit 2 Upgrades (sowohl in der Stärke als auch in der Grafik)
 +FrostTower -> ohne Upgrade
 +SplashTower -> mit 2 Upgrades (sowohl in der Stärke als auch in der Grafik)
 +evtl noch andere

Maps werden alle von Hand gemacht.


Ich hab mir vorgestellt das ich das alles in ein JFrame packe.

Man wählt zuerst einen Turm und klickt dann in die Spieloberfläche.
Die Spieloberfläche wird mit einer Art Gitter versehen.

Den Rest kann man sich dann denke ich mal schon vorstellen^^


Meine Frage ist jetzt, wäre das für einen Anfänger in Sachen Spieleprogrammierung schwer? (Mit Java arbeite ich schon ein 3/4tes Jahr)


----------



## Schandro (19. Mai 2009)

> wäre das für einen Anfänger in Sachen Spieleprogrammierung schwer? (Mit Java arbeite ich schon ein 3/4tes Jahr)


Du würdest es wahrscheinlich hinbekommen, wenn du noch nicht viel mit GUI's gemacht hast wird aber schwierig.
Ob der Code sehenswert wird bzw. wie gut er stukturiert ist, sich an Sachen wie gut erweiterbar/änderbar, gutem OOP usw. hält
steht auf nem anderen Blatt.

Kannst ja erstmal was ganz einfaches ausprobieren, z.b. einen Figur die der Benutzer mit den Pfeiltasten steuern kann. Außerdem noch ein paar Hindernisse (=>Kollisionskontrolle)
Wenn du das relativ schnell hinkriegst kannste dich ja ans TD wagen^^


----------



## Quaxli (19. Mai 2009)

Ich finde TowerDefense für einen Anfänger schon heftig. Üblicherweise empfiehlt man Einsteigern sowas wie Pong. Das wäre etwas um die Basics zu lernen.
TowerDefense finde ich da schon sehr fortgeschritten, da man hier ja u. U. sehr viel zusätzliche Logik implementieren muß, z. B. Angreifer, die einem vorgegebenen Weg folgen oder Türme, die entsprechend exakt schießen (1 Schuß = 1 Treffer), etc.


----------



## Apo (19. Mai 2009)

Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Ich habe damals durch mein Tower Defense Spiel sehr viel über Java gelernt, Polymorphismus usw. =)
Hatte die Theorie zwar vorher in der Uni, aber am praktischen Beispiel lernt man das viel besser. Deshalb versuch dich ruhig. Bloss fang vielleicht erstmal klein an und schaffe die Map, einen Gegner und einen Tower. Wenn das super funktioniert, dann kannst du ja deinen vorgefertigten Plan verfolgen.
Wenn du aber siehst, dass du damit schon Probleme hast, dann mach lieber erstmal kleinere Sachen. =)

Aber ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. =)

ps.: Mach es doch vielleicht wie bei Plants vs. Zombies. Da sind die Maps schön klein und taktisch ist es trotzdem. =) Hatt ich auch schondran gedacht, aber leider keine Zeit atm


----------



## caphunter (19. Mai 2009)

Danke schonmal für die motiverenden Antworten 

Ich werds mal so machen wie es Apo mir vorgeschlagen hat, erst klein anfangen dann zum größeren "weitermutieren" 

Ich lass dann mal was von mir hören wenn ich etwas zu Stande gebracht hab^^


----------

